# 38 Gallon planted journal



## ThaChingster (Feb 25, 2011)

I've had this tank for 10 years, and just recently decided to plant it
walstad method

Before:









After I put in new substrate of potting soil and sand:









First bunch of plants:









Now:









Fauna: Some type of Rasbora
4 or 5 Black Skirt Tetra's
2 Clown loaches
10 silver tipped tetra's
2 kuhli loaches

Flora:
Anubias Nana
Rotala Rotundifolia
Hygropholia 
Sunset Hygro
Amazon Swords
Crypts (not sure what type)
Blyxa Japonica
Red Tiger Lotus

Odyssea 36" T5HO fixture from AI (only $100, what a steal )
DIY CO2 using the Elite Mini as a diffuser, but plan to upgrade to pressurized soon


----------



## Sinerviz (Apr 2, 2011)

Very nice.... looks like a beach with that sand. Have you used this method before? I was thinking of doing something similar (using potting soil) but was worried about crap being stirred up if something happens or you gotta move plants around etc. 

How were the fish when you made all the changes? Didn't seem too stressed out?


----------



## ThaChingster (Feb 25, 2011)

Sinerviz said:


> Very nice.... looks like a beach with that sand. Have you used this method before? I was thinking of doing something similar (using potting soil) but was worried about crap being stirred up if something happens or you gotta move plants around etc.
> 
> How were the fish when you made all the changes? Didn't seem too stressed out?


Thanks! And yes, on my 15 gallon RCS breeding tank. As long as you have something capping the potting soil, you'll be okay when it comes to dirt coming up. Just make sure you use organic potting soil, the stuff without the white foam balls or whatever. 
If you need more information on a dirted tank, search up dustinsfishtanks or go to fishtanktv (dot) com 's forums (I'm on there too).
My fish were all fine during their little adventure. I siphoned out some water to fill a 20 gallon rubbermaid container and put the fish in there until I had the substrate in. I didn't even cycle the tank :S just put the fish straight in with established water, but everything seems to be perfect. No losses at all.


----------



## ThaChingster (Feb 25, 2011)

Update: April 12th, 2011










Excuse the mess


----------



## tranceaddict (Apr 3, 2011)

looks good


----------



## ThaChingster (Feb 25, 2011)

Updated pic (May 3rd, 2011)


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Looking good


----------

